# The boys AT Rifle



## Drone_pilot (Feb 9, 2007)

The *Rifle, Anti-Tank, .55in, Boys* commonly known as the *Boys* or often and incorrectly *Boyes* Anti-tank Rifle was a British anti-tank rifle. There were two main types, an early model (MK I) which had a circular muzzle brake and T shaped bipod, and a later model (Mk II) that had a square muzzle brake and a V shaped bipod. There were also different cartridges, with a later one offering better penetration.

Boys AT Rifle

training film made by Disney
Part 1
[youtube]rODm7HF5lFU[/youtube]

Part 2
[youtube]z9lIO8AL3ds[/youtube]

Part 3
[youtube]dsifcQnSv94[/youtube]


----------

